
A collaborative shopping list built on Dat - tbv
https://blog.datproject.org/2018/05/14/dat-shopping-list/
======
jimpick
I made a "Shopping List Party!!!" shopping list. If you post or send me your
local key, I'll authorize you as a writer.

I'm trying to see how many writers it can handle. Theoretically, there's no
limit.

[https://dat-shopping-list.glitch.me/doc/2d2641b9cab4d2bb0ea3...](https://dat-
shopping-
list.glitch.me/doc/2d2641b9cab4d2bb0ea359c0ca017114002f0d339d7753babc3dea443450f294)

~~~
tbv
Super cool! Here’s my local key!

bcfaf7738215b4878b05ea51d9f31788838bbe4c8079a885d328b448d22881cd

~~~
jimpick
Authorized!

You can authorize other people and devices now too.

------
jimpick
Thanks tbv for submitting it. I can answer any questions!

